# GP100 357 VS Blackhawk 357



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

I've narrowed it down to these two Models and I have the money for one. Both Models I want in 6" barrel and a Blue finnish. I'll be mostly at the range and plinking but it will also be my Home defence Handgun for now. I aslo like both of these styles. So what is one to do?

Sorry if this question has been ask before but I can't get High speed internet at home.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Forced to choose between those two, I'd go with the GP-100. It can be fired in the double-action mode (just pull the trigger, and it cocks AND releases the hammer), which is better for self-defense, but it can also be thumb-cocked for more precise target shooting. I have a 4-inch stainless-steel GP-100, and I'm very happy with it's performance.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The idea of single or double action wouldn't be that big a deal to me but I to like a swing out cylinder for loading faster. Never know when you might need seven rounds :smt1099 So the GP-100 would be the one for me. I've had them both and they both shot fantastic. If I was only to have one though I'd lean to the GP


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^I agree with the above. If it was going to be in a self-defense role, it would be the GP100 for me. Good luck with your search. :smt023


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Go with the GP, definitely! Just more options for the money.


----------



## Chief_10Beers (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for yer opine evryone. I did some more reserch and I'm leaning 65-35 to the GP-100..............................


----------

